# raleigh twenty/shopper



## lip03 (25 Jul 2012)

I have seen a lot of these old raleigh twenty shopper bikes that have been stripped down and modernized with drop bars new wheelsets and upgraded brakes.

Anyone done this? Got any useful ideas for new handlebar stem (need a long one) 
Can pick these old things for 20 quid and with new parts and a bit of time I reckon I could have a half decent folder for less than £200!


----------



## tyred (25 Jul 2012)

Mine is in original condition and will likely to remain that way. 

There are a few things to consider if you want to upgrade - Raleigh used a unique to them threading on the bottom bracket and headset. The bottom bracket axle is also longer than normal. Replacement can be tricky to find but you can replace the lower race of the headset with any other 1" threaded headset and it will work. The top had a bushing rather than a bearing which is unusual but if it is worn, it's possible to shim it. Any standard quill stem will fit.

There is someone on ebay selling cotterless conversions for Raleighs but I've never tried to use one of these kits. I would definitely question the axle length before buying.

Alloy wheels in the 20 x 1 3/8" (451) size are out there but are tricky to come by at sensible prices. Check the number of spokes if re-using the original hubs. R20s had 28 back and front.

Weinmann centre pulls would improve braking performance big time and should be cheap enough to buy. You will require cable hangers.

If changing the front hub, Raleigh used a narrower axle which was 5/16" in diameter. You will need to spread the forks and file the drop outs (carefully) to use just about any other hub.

I love my R20 but if I really wanted a old small wheeler to customise, I would go with a Puch Pic-Nic. Slightly lighter, rides just as well and built with standard headset and bottom bracket parts and the 406 BMX sized wheels which have a huge range of rims and tyres available. A Dawes Kingpin is vastly superior to either but more difficult to find and I think some had odd wheel sizes as well.


----------



## lip03 (25 Jul 2012)

something like this?? not sure what make this is but says "sprinter" on the ad


----------



## tyred (25 Jul 2012)

Not sure what that is. Is it French?


----------



## lip03 (25 Jul 2012)

unsure waiting for a response from the seller


----------



## Gareth (25 Jul 2012)

There is an old R20 in Norwich that has been heavily converted. It has a front dynamo hub, and a rear Sturmey Archer 4 speed dynahub, but what makes it stand out is a very well home-made "Xtracycle" style long cargo bike conversion frame. I sometimes see this in and around the Dereham Road and Barrack Street areas, and usually it is bedecked with 4 panniers on the rear conversion frame and is also towing a trailer. Alas, I have yet to be lucky enough to either find out who it belongs to, or to get a photo of it.


----------



## Night Train (28 Jul 2012)

I suppose a shopper isn't much different to Granville, my Hungarian Pannonia Mayfair.
I got Him for £13.50 and he looked like this.





He now has a comfortable saddle, front and rear Sturmey Archer 70mm drum brakes, stainless steel spokes and aluminium rims, and a three speed hub with a 6 speed conversion.
I also added a strap on Brompton block on the front so that I can use the same luggage as I have for Tiddles, my Brompton.
The front light is also modified to discretely house a high power focused LED .

















Granville has also been featured in Velovision magazine and is my 'local ride' bike that looks as undesirable as possible. Granville isn't slow either and I have chased and scalped a roadie with him.


----------

